# New Rolo RX200 Firmware



## BubiSparks (24/12/15)

Wismec has posted V1.08 for the Rolo. Download here http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

Thank you for that. And most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> Wismec has posted V1.08 for the Rolo. Download here http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/


Will this give all available upgrades for RX200?


----------



## BubiSparks (24/12/15)

Thanks Andre! And I started with a typo in the title...GREAT!

Been lurking for a long time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> Thanks Andre! And I started with a typo in the title...GREAT!
> 
> Been lurking for a long time....


Lol, that happens. You can fix it by going to Thread Tools top right (just under the title) and Edit Title.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BubiSparks (24/12/15)

@kev mac - I can't see a changelog on their site, but I notice that they have changed the font from that daft serif font to something more sensible.....

Can't check for any other changes right now as mine is under the tree  at the moment


----------



## BubiSparks (24/12/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, that happens. You can fix it by going to Thread Tools top right (just under the title) and Edit Title.


Done... OCD pacified...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (25/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Will this give all available upgrades for RX200?


The download contains firmware versions 1.02, 1.07 and 1.08


----------



## BubiSparks (26/12/15)

@BhavZ, Careful, the 1.02 file is for the Presa, not the RX200!


----------



## Dobie (26/12/15)

Font is nice and clean, bit it looks like the iStick


----------



## vaporize.co.za (26/12/15)

Maybe it's just my imagination .. on V1.08 the TC seems smoother (less wavy) ..and the device also seems to be running cooler .. (I was om 1.03 before and I'm running 0.05ohm dual Ni200 26g x 8 wrap coils @ 500F)

Either way my favorite device just got better! Whoa! Thanks @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (27/12/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination .. on V1.08 the TC seems smoother (less wavy) ..and the device also seems to be running cooler .. (I was om 1.03 before and I'm running 0.05ohm dual Ni200 26g x 8 wrap coils @ 500F)
> 
> Either way my favorite device just got better! Whoa! Thanks @BubiSparks


I kinda have the same feeling after the update. Tc seems to be more solid, I even miss fired my crius the first time at 200w in tc mode, expected burnt cotton but that didn't happen. 

Device is running cooler during normal operation at 45w now. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/12/15)

That was my first impression of that. It looks exactly like an istick - Which I own, and hasn't failed. So I won't buy a 200w for any sake till I have two tanks I'm pulling on at the same time.


----------



## Lim (31/12/15)

just updated ~ and it is even smoother for the temp control now! 
I love this shit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (14/1/16)

Rx 200 new firmware released version 3.00. Get it here
Now with TCR and SS316, boojah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (14/1/16)

does anyone know how to set the tcr?


----------



## vaporbud77 (14/1/16)

ok i found out now, when the device is off, hold the fire button and the up button.


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Rx 200 new firmware released version 3.00. Get it here
> Now with TCR and SS316, boojah


I installed the new firmware yesterday but what does it do besides confuse me? Is there a video or instructions on how to use the upgrade? I can't seem to adjust the watts in T.C. mode.It's always at 200 degrees, i.e. unusable I hit the power button 4 times as per the instructions in the guide pamplet.Also what are M1,M2 etc.?Sombody please help!I'm about done w/ T.C. it can be more trouble than it's worth,I sometimes spend more time **** with it than enjoying a vape.


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Rx 200 new firmware released version 3.00. Get it here
> Now with TCR and SS316, boojah


What's TCR?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I installed the new firmware yesterday but what does it do besides confuse me? Is there a video or instructions on how to use the upgrade? I can't seem to adjust the watts in T.C. mode.It's always at 200 degrees, i.e. unusable I hit the power button 4 times as per the instructions in the guide pamplet.Also what are M1,M2 etc.?Sombody please help!I'm about done w/ T.C. it can be more trouble than it's worth,I sometimes spend more time ******* with it than enjoying a vape.


I feel your frustration, why they don't publish release notes with these upgrades is beyond me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Ok, 3 clicks takes you into the change menu to select your TYPE of vape. Use up or down buttons to scroll between modes - fire once to select.

Then in any temp control mode - fire button 4 times takes you to the wattage setting, up and down buttons to select - fire button once to set.

Wattage mode is as per norm, just set power and vape.

I haven't used the TCR modes yet but it works the same as any other temp control mode on the mod.

That's it 

What wire are you using that you want to use the TCR system ? Maybe we can figure it out for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Ok, 3 clicks takes you into the change menu to select your TYPE of vape. Use up or down buttons to scroll between modes - fire once to select.
> 
> Then in any temp control mode - fire button 4 times takes you to the wattage setting, up and down buttons to select - fire button once to set.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks, that 4 click "Easter Egg" is what had me puzzled, couldn't figure out why they wouldn't allow the power setting to be changed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Ok, 3 clicks takes you into the change menu to select your TYPE of vape. Use up or down buttons to scroll between modes - fire once to select.
> 
> Then in any temp control mode - fire button 4 times takes you to the wattage setting, up and down buttons to select - fire button once to set.
> 
> ...


I've done the 4 click thing w/o success I can't seem to get into the menu.I don't know what TCR means.Temp. control ??? Please excuse my tech stupidity.


----------



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

For TCR check this link: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pq/wismec_rx200_software_update_v30_released/

comes with this pic:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I installed the new firmware yesterday but what does it do besides confuse me? Is there a video or instructions on how to use the upgrade? I can't seem to adjust the watts in T.C. mode.It's always at 200 degrees, i.e. unusable I hit the power button 4 times as per the instructions in the guide pamplet.Also what are M1,M2 etc.?Sombody please help!I'm about done w/ T.C. it can be more trouble than it's worth,I sometimes spend more time **** with it than enjoying a vape.


Sorry for the bad word,I'm just sooo frustrated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

@BumbleBee - have to agree, it is a very different menu but it works and no chance of accidentally changing settings (unless you just loaded firmware - ALWAYS check your wattages after as it resets to 200W, NOT a pleasant experience for the cotton , your lungs, or the taste buds!)

@kev mac - TCR is when you want to apply your own temp control settings for a specific wire build. So if you are using normal Nickel / Titanium or SS316 wire, just stick to those modes and skip the TCR. Not needed.

If you are using normal Kanthal wire, obviously just use the Wattage mode.

Shout if you have any other questions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I've done the 4 click thing w/o success.I don't know what TCR means.Temp. control ???




Hey buddy

So here is what I found the new update to do

Press 5 times quickly to switch off and on

Press 3 times quickly to get to choose what type of mode you want to be in. To scroll through the different modes just press the up and down buttons

Press 4 times quickly once inside a temp mode and it will allow you to change the wattage, the less fire to get out of the wattage adjustment mode

The tcr allows you to setup 3 different settings specific to your wire type for temp control.

To setup the tcr you need to switch the mod off and then press the fire button and the right button, then enter in the tcr value etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> @BumbleBee - have to agree, it is a very different menu but it works and no chance of accidentally changing settings (unless you just loaded firmware - ALWAYS check your wattages after as it resets to 200W, NOT a pleasant experience for the cotton , your lungs, or the taste buds!)
> 
> @kev mac - TCR is when you want to apply your own temp control settings for a specific wire build. So if you are using normal Nickel / Titanium or SS316 wire, just stick to those modes and skip the TCR. Not needed.
> 
> ...


That's my problem,I can't get it to the menu and it's stuck at 200.


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

In which mode are you currently ? TCR or SS316 ?


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

kev mac said:


> That's my problem,I can't get it to the menu and it's stuck at 200.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (22/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess I'm a little slow on the up take,got it.Thanks


----------



## kev mac (22/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> In which mode are you currently ? TCR or SS316 ?


All of a sudden the blind can see,Took a break and went back and all is well.I'm not using SS at the moment but I understand now.Thanks to my patient fellow forum members.My only problem is the temp. protection kicks in too soon,It has always done this at times

Reactions: Like 1


----------

